
Apple's Unsolicited Idea Submission Policy - domador
https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-property/policies/ideas.html
======
domador
Does this mean that Apple will never improve its products based on user-
generated feedback?

~~~
0x0
It's probably more that they don't want to deal with people showing up after a
product/feature launch claiming compensation or threatening to sue, and to not
have to avoid doing something just because someone might have submitted a
similar idea earlier.

------
minimaxir
This is pretty standard for most large companies.

